# How do I remove the gear shift on my 1999 Altima?



## EffinPirate (Oct 22, 2009)

Hello there. I am trying to take out the center console of my Altima and clean it out. (it got really dirty) I already unscrewed the two screws that hold the console in near the back seats and now the gear shifter is in the way.

It's a square-ish shifter, with a rubber grip. It's an automatic.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tunnelrat (Nov 9, 2009)

Hello, I just took mine out of my '99 to replace an airbag module. You don't have to take the shifter off, at least I didn't have to on mine. First you have to pry the trim out around the front of the console, below the radio. This will expose the front two screws which are underneath. There is also another hidden screw under the black disc in the front drink holder. Once these screws are out you should be able to slide the console straight back then up and out. I can take pics if you need, as I still have mine out of the way.


----------



## tunnelrat (Nov 9, 2009)

I left out a couple of steps...after you pry the small trim piece out, then you have to take out the larger trim piece that is around the radio and a/c controls, and the ash tray. There are two screws near the top of this trim piece; you have to lean down and look sort of upwards to see them. Once you take this piece loose, then you have to unplug the cig lighter to get it out of the way. Then you'll see the two front screws of the center console. Don't forget the hidden screw in the cup holder!


----------

